# Commuter/urban biking



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2007)

A little different topic- anyone know of any forums/websites on city biking? In particular, I'm looking for bike routes around Boston, like how best to bike from Allston to Downtown, or South End to Cambridge, or just decent routes for a nice ride.

Beuller? Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 19, 2007)

Paging Bruno...


----------



## ccorces1 (Feb 6, 2007)

have you ever just tried google maps or something like this site http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/ which is just good for planning a route, lets you track distance and is generally pretty up-to-date


----------

